# Whisper filter doesn't live up to its namesake...



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

My Whisper power filter is VERY LOUD :shock: I have to unplug it to get any sleep (it's ok I don't have any fish in it yet ). The filter is for a 60 gal but the tank it came with is only 22. All in all--I'm doing it wrong.

I have some plants (including some floating ones) and killie eggs coming soon, and perhaps gourami, female betta, tetra, kuhli loaches, livebearers...not exactly sure yet. Saw some cute tiny pearl danios and some tiny barbs, forgot the name but they have a black spot w/ orange around it, would they get eaten?

Sorry, ADD, so my question is, what should I use instead? Are there quieter power filters? Should I get a canister filter instead? They're expensive and I hear they're hard to clean. If I did get a canister, would I need an airstone? should I get an airstone anyway if I use a power filter? If I have surface swimmers (clown killies), would they not like surface disturbance of a power filter?

Heeelp


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The filter should not be making that much noise. Have you tried cleaning out the impeller area? Or it could be that you need to adjust the way it's hanging on the tank.

For a 22 gallon, a canister filter might be a little bit of overkill and I wouldn't spend the money. 

Have you looking into the Aquaclear HOBs? I've had a few of these on diff. size tanks and they are virtually silent and do a good job.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

For a 22 gallon, be careful. You can only have 1 or 2 species, maybe 3.

Almost all 'small' fish are schooling, which means you need a minimum of 6 to form the school. You also need to consider swimming room, a 22g is small and does not offer much space, but I'm not sure on the dimensions as a 22g is not a 'standard' size.

It came with a filter sized for a 60g? .... you may want to buy one sized for a 30, the extra flow rate will not be appreciated by most fish, unless you are going for high current fish (less common).


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Geomancer said:


> It came with a filter sized for a 60g? .... you may want to buy one sized for a 30, the extra flow rate will not be appreciated by most fish, unless you are going for high current fish (less common).


I agree. IF you want quiet you might look at the Aqueon HOB filter. I have one on my 25 gallon and it is very quiet.

I have a different filter on my other tank and it too is loud. I hate that


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

@lookimawave: I have had these problems with both of my Penguin filters.Sometimes it is just a matter of disassembling and reassembling the filter a couple of times and ensuring every part fits snugly. Also many times these filters require a high water level. 
You can reduce the water current by adding DIY baffles to the filter like these ones: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-bowls-habitats-accessories/step-step-filter-baffle-30139/


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

I use a Fluval c3 on my 26g its very quiet I cannot hear a sound from it


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!

I just got my heater in the mail and it's crap crap crap. It says its fully submergable in the amazon descrip but it's not. I set the temp knob to 78 but the two thermometers on my tank read 74...so I need a different one of these too T_T
Suggestions again? Plssss


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

2 or 3?  that's less fun... what if i break them up into what level of the tank they would occupy? Kuhlis on the bottom, tetras in the middle, gourami/killies on the top and livebearers all over? I heard 1in of fish/gal...is it not quite as simple as that?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

no.. the one inch of fish per gallon is complete garbage.

I wouldn't do a gourami in a tank that size. 3 sparkling gourami maybe, but that would be it for the tank nothing else at all. What are the dimensions of the tank? What is the PH of your tap water?


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

lookimawave said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!
> 
> I just got my heater in the mail and it's crap crap crap. It says its fully submergable in the amazon descrip but it's not. I set the temp knob to 78 but the two thermometers on my tank read 74...so I need a different one of these too T_T
> Suggestions again? Plssss


Humm ... may not want to jump to conclusions.

Most heaters are fully submersible. If it has a "fill line" on it, that's just because Canada requires it to be there.

As for temperature, if your dial has actual temperature numbers on it take that with a grain of salt. If you have it set for 78 but it holds steady at 74, bump it up to 80 and see if it holds steady at 76 ... then go from there.

Mine was like that, it's an Aquatop brand. But they had a feature where you could re-calibrate the dial. In the end, it dosen't mater as long as it holds a steady temperature (even if you set the dial to 82 for a steady 78 in reality).


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

lookimawave said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!
> 
> I just got my heater in the mail and it's crap crap crap. It says its fully submergable in the amazon descrip but it's not. I set the temp knob to 78 but the two thermometers on my tank read 74...so I need a different one of these too T_T
> Suggestions again? Plssss



What kind of heater did you get? The biggest thing is that it holds a steady temperature.
You can adjust it up and down.


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> Humm ... may not want to jump to conclusions.
> 
> Most heaters are fully submersible. If it has a "fill line" on it, that's just because Canada requires it to be there.
> 
> ...


Aquatop! That's the exact brand I have. I'm scared to submerge it past the fill line because what if it electrocutes my fish?? :shock: My tank has a lip though so I have to keep my water level is really low for this = too much flow from power filter. The temp has been holding steady though so I guess that's not a problem...


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

ladayen said:


> no.. the one inch of fish per gallon is complete garbage.
> 
> I wouldn't do a gourami in a tank that size. 3 sparkling gourami maybe, but that would be it for the tank nothing else at all. What are the dimensions of the tank? What is the PH of your tap water?


I was thinking of getting a dwarf pair. The tank is 20x20x13". I was going to get a dwarf pair, would that be OK? pH is around 8 but it's a new tank so this should drop a bit after it becomes more established?


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

lookimawave said:


> Aquatop! That's the exact brand I have. I'm scared to submerge it past the fill line because what if it electrocutes my fish?? :shock: My tank has a lip though so I have to keep my water level is really low for this = too much flow from power filter. The temp has been holding steady though so I guess that's not a problem...


If you notice on top there is a red knob. Pull that up and you can rotate the dial without changing the temp, that will allow you to recalibrate it. I believe they talk about it in the directions.

I have a 100W in a 20 gallon and it has been rock steady at 78. When I first turned it on, it was holding at 82 even though it said 78 on the dial. Popped up the red knob, changed it to 82, pushed it back down, then turned the dial down to 78, hasn't budged since.

The only problem I've had with it really is the Aquatop sticker started to peel off, so I just reached in and plucked it off.

Mine is fully under water by the way  Every heater that is sold in Canada has a fill line on it, it's just part of their laws, but you really can fully submerge it.


----------

